

Google Engineer: Google+ Is a Knee-Jerk Reaction - tlogan
http://siliconfilter.com/google-engineer-google-is-a-prime-example-of-our-complete-failure-to-understand-platforms/

======
davidedicillo
I love this quote:

“The Golden Rule of Platforms, “Eat Your Own Dogfood”, can be rephrased as
“Start with a Platform, and Then Use it for Everything.”

